# Bearded dragon acting strange



## Rhyenko (Nov 30, 2009)

Okay so..
I got a bearded dragon (named him mushu ) hes male, about 3 years old, 
i've had him for about 4 days now, and hes started acting strange, hes been digging in his vivarium, headbutting the glass, scratching the glass, and jumping up at his light, now.. i'm not really worried about the rest, because people said its because hes entertainning himself, but with the jumping up at the light, he could harm himself, because its a heat lamp, and i got a scar from accidently touching it. Also, i got it from my brothers girlfriend, and hes fully hand raised, but they kept him in a room which didn't have anyone in alot, so i'm wondering if its because i'm showing him more attention, and he thinks that if he plays up, i'll give him attention... Sorry i probably didn't make sense, just worried. =/
Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Redhill Reptiles (Feb 22, 2009)

well hes not playing up for attention as beardies dont activly seek it. Occasionally my female jumps up at her uv light, maybe shes just having a mad half hour like my dog does when he just sprints up and down the garden lol. I would buy a light cage for him so he doesnt burn himself. When you say he headbutts and scratches the glass thats normal as they dont understand glass is a barrier and becaue its transparent they dont notice it. Mine do it after theyve excreted because it stinks . I dont think the digging is a problem as both my male and female do it but its usually when they are getting ready for bed. S o I think hes being normal and has just grown more confident after settling into his new surroundings but im no expert


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

If your worried about heat burns from the bulb, get a cage bought/made for the bulb!


----------



## Rhyenko (Nov 30, 2009)

Ahhh, okay
Thanks guys 
Also, my brothers girlfriend said that hes getting to hot, and thats the reason for him jumping up at the light, and i've got a book on them, which says something about it being this time of the year, were they don't need so much heat, so i'm gonna try keeping the light on less, hopefully this will solve it,
And i'll make sure to get the cages, thanks once again guys


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

Hello there,

This time of year some dragon are going into brumation. Its the equivolent of hibernation - the reptile kind!!

Could be any number of things with him, and the fact you have only had him a few days, could even be relocation stress.

Providing you have your husbandry correct then I would just keep an eye on him really.

Temperature wise he needs a basking spot thats hitting 110-115*, you need to measure this correctly. He needs a hotter end of 95-100* and a cooler end of 75-85*.

What type of UVB light are you using?

I would get a guard on the light if you have fears of him burning himself on it deffo.

The glass tapping can be indicative of many things, as mentioned, our dragon will tap the glass if she has had a poo, to let us know to get rid of it! It could be something in his enclusure he is unhappy with, or infact something he can see he is unhappy with outside of his enclosure. He may just do it for his own amusement!

I would leave him to settle and make sure your set up is correct : victory:.

Good luck.


----------



## Redhill Reptiles (Feb 22, 2009)

its not him getting too hot as he would just move to the cool end and gape or jus sit under his basking lamp and gape. The hotter they get, th more active they get but i wouldnt think this is the cause. *waits for hades dragons to explain all*


----------

